

Top 42 Games for Linux - ComputerGuru
http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080530054213402/CommercialGames.html

======
ComputerGuru
That links to the top 42 _commercial_ games for Linux.

Top 42 Free Games:
[http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080510052539217/Games.ht...](http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080510052539217/Games.html)
And another 42 Free:
[http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080522164112313/Games-
Pa...](http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080522164112313/Games-Part2.html)

